

Picplz Adds Photo Collections And Borders - thankuz
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/10/picplz-collections-borders/

======
thankuz
Also covered on Mashable: <http://mashable.com/2011/03/10/picplz-collections/>

And, TheNextWeb: [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/10/picplz-now-with-
photo-...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/03/10/picplz-now-with-photo-
borders-and-image-collections/)

